# DirectTV Stream



## gregftlaud (Jun 16, 2004)

Any chance tivo stream 4k/android will get the directv stream app anytime soon?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If it's available on AndroidTV then it should be on the Stream 4K. Although apps do have the option of picking and choosing devices in the Google Play Store so DirecTV could block it if the choose.


----------



## gregftlaud (Jun 16, 2004)

Nope it's not on google play for android tv box. It's on there for android phones but that's it.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

gregftlaud said:


> Nope it's not on google play for android tv box. It's on there for android phones but that's it.


So it's up to DirecTV to update the app for AndroidTV. TiVo has no control over the apps offered.


----------



## TK978 (Jan 6, 2017)

The APK is available to sideload to Android TV devices using ADB here: The Ultimate AT&T TV and FIRE TV APK Repository


----------

